# What the hell is wrong with people.



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 20, 2008)

3 cross-town car chases ended with shootouts.
2 drive-by shootings that killed a 12 year old and his dad, injured 2 kids under 17.
At 5 this morning, two guys showed up at a hospital with gunshot wounds, one died, the other will probably die.
Now they just found a burned up Escalade with a dead body in it that is full of stab wounds.

All of this in the past 72 hours here in Fresno. So far none are being called gang-related.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 20, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> Should you really expect anything less then this in central cal?



Usually they are gang shooting or robberies gone wrong.

Can't say anything for the car-chases or the guys at the hospital, but these drive-bys involved random people and kids in decent neighborhoods with no reason so far.

I've gotten to the point though that staring down guns doesn't even raise my pulse anymore since I've seen them aimed at me or actually fired on several occasions since I spend enough time being white and in Gang-Land: Fresno. Usually people trying to mug me and shit and showing off for their group of people or these stupid gang members who can't shoot. Best one so far was this car load of Mexicans pulled up to the curb I was walking by, driver pulled a gun and it kinda caught my attention. He popped off two shots and went about 10ft wide left and he was less than 15ft from me. I started to step towards the car and he gunned it, and half-way down the block, he went to shift gears and stalled the car. Got the thing started and kinda just went slow and turned the corner. I started laughing and went back to walking.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 20, 2008)

Outside of the gun play, and the fact that my liver is probably plotting my demise lately with all , there isn't anything to do. Sit around, get drunk or fucked up on something, listen to cop sirens and gun shots. Usually they leave kids alone though.


----------



## Birdy (Oct 20, 2008)

See I think it's fine when the gang members pick off each other, but when it comes to innocent people, especially kids, it's just so horrible. I still don't understand how anyone can kill a person. I mean unless it came down to kill or be killed...


----------



## Benny (Oct 20, 2008)

Long Beach is full of idiots too. Awhile back a homebum found a dead baby with a smashed head in a dumpster downtown. I'm getting out of here next month.


----------

